# Es findet sich immer ein Weg.



## fabio407

Hi   

According to my grammar annotations in sentences like "Es findet sich immer ein Weg.", which I saw in the german subtitles of a TV series originally written in English,  one has an active voice structure with "sich + reflexive verb" used to work as a passive voice -- such as structures with "man" and "sich lassen + infinitiv".



I think "es" is the subject of the sentence -- an indeterminate one. That is to say: "es" is not a place holder and "ein Weg" is not the subject, as in structures like "Es flog eine Drohne über meinem Haus." due to the fact that "ein Weg" is the object of the action of finding something, and not the agent who/that practizes the action. But the indefinite article is not declined as it should be in the accusative case: "einen Weg".

Is the translation to German wrong or the case of that sentence there is some grammar rule I couldn't find?

Thanks!


----------



## Perseas

Hi!


fabio407 said:


> I think "es" is the subject of the sentence -- an indetermined one. That is to say: "es" is not a place holder (Platzhalter) and "ein Weg" is not the subject, as in structures like "Es flog eine Drohne über meinem Haus." due to the fact that "ein Weg" is the object of the action of finding something


"Es findet sich immer ein Weg."

I think "ein Weg" is in fact the subject (not the object) here. As you said before, this structure works as passive. Besides "ein Weg" is nominative masculine. Also "Es" is a place holder like in "Es flog eine Drohne über meinem Haus." (However, the structure here is active).


----------



## fabio407

Perseas said:


> Hi!
> "Es findet sich immer ein Weg."
> 
> I think "ein Weg" is in fact the subject (not the object) here. As you said before, this structure works as passive. Besides "ein Weg" is nominative masculine. Also "Es" is a place holder like in "Es flog eine Drohne über meinem Haus." (However, the structure here is active).



Yes, according to the way the sentence was translated -- "ein Weg" in nominative case -- and to the grammar rules, that is the case.  Thanks!

But please notice that my point more about the logic of the sentence: the way/solution is the thing to be found, in other words, to receive the action of finding something by someone who is indeterminate.  Logically speaking, there cannot be a reflection of the action in that case, I mean the way/the solution at the same time practising the action of finding itself and receiving this action of being found. Necessarily a human being is supposed to find the way/the solution to the problem that was mentioned before in the dialogue.


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> I think "ein Weg" is in fact the subject (not the object) here.



"Es findet sich immer ein Weg." = Ein Weg findet sich immer.


fabio407 said:


> But please notice that my point more about the logic of the sentence: the way/solution is the thing to be found in other words to receive the action of being found by someone who is indeterminate.


The idea is rather "a way/solution can always be found".


----------



## fabio407

JClaudeK said:


> "Es findet sich immer ein Weg." = Ein Weg findet sich immer.
> 
> The idea is rather "a way/solution can always be found".



Thanks, JClaudeK. Yes, that's what I've understood. The logical problem, in my view, is that the agent that will have the capacity to find the way/solution is necessarily a person -- then it will not be the way/conclusion, grammatically the entity that practices the action, or subject. A reflexive verb, as we all know, is used when the subject is at the same time the person or the thing the practices and receives the action and that is not the case, I think, in this specific sentence.

Having seen your replies and likes, I'm not anymore wondering if there was a mistake in the translation to German. I'd just like to understand the logic of the rule that applies in that case, whether there is an appliable logical sense to it.

In any case, let me ask you: would "Es findet sich simmer einen Weg." grammatically wrong?


----------



## διαφορετικός

fabio407 said:


> A reflexive verb, as we all know, is used when the subject is at the same time the person or the thing the practices and receives the action and that is not the case, I think, in this specific sentence.


Sometimes the reflexive form of a verb has the meaning of the passive form. This is the case here.
"Ein Weg findet sich immer." = "Ein Weg wird immer gefunden."

(By the way, this has already been mentioned by Perseas above.)


----------



## Hutschi

Vergleiche:

Es gibt immer _*einen *_Weg.
Es findet sich immer _*ein *_Weg. (Feste Wendung, Redensart) <=> Ein Weg findet sich immer.

Beide Wendungen bedeuten pragmatisch das Gleiche und werden auch im Prinzip austauschbar verwendet. Wörtlich betrachtet gibt es einen kleinen Unterschied.


----------



## Perseas

I tried to find a link to that: 6. Reflexive Constructions as Substitutes for the Passive Voice | A Foundation Course in Reading German


> _Certain  reflexive forms may serve as substitutes for the passive voice. They may often  be translated with the words “can be,” although there are also other possible  translations:
> 
> Dieses  Buch liest sich leicht._
> This book  can be read easily. [or:] This book is easy to read.
> 
> _Dieser  Satz übersetzt  sich nicht!_
> This  sentence cannot be translated. [or:] This sentence is untranslatable!


----------



## fabio407

διαφορετικός said:


> Sometimes the reflexive form of a verb has the meaning of the passive form. This is the case here.
> "Ein Weg findet sich immer." = "Ein Weg wird immer gefunden."
> 
> (By the way, this has already been mentioned by Perseas above.)



Yes, I'm considering that meaning. But grammatically it is still reflexive, as you maintain. Well, I'll accept the rule and give up trying to see some logic in it regarding reflectiveness.

I've also found these other annotations that may be of interest of whoever reads this thread. Please see the last example. I cannot imagine a tumor operating itself : )  I've concluded, with the help of you all, that there is no logic to be found in this structure. It's an idiomatic construction. Period.

Thank you very much!



> Diese reflexive Verwendung muss man von der Passiversatzform unterscheiden.
> 
> Beispiele:
> modalverbähnlich reflexiv:
> 
> Mein Großvater _lässt sich operieren_.
> (Bedeutung: Mein Großvater _veranlasst_, dass er operiert wird.)
> 
> Passiversatz:
> 
> Der Tumor _lässt sich operieren_.
> (Bedeutung: Der Tumor _kann_ operiert werden./Es ist _möglich_, den Tumor zu operieren.)
> 
> 
> 
> Übrigens: Die reflexive Verwendung unterscheidet _lassen_ von echten Modalverben, die nicht reflexiv verwendet werden können.


----------



## fabio407

Hutschi said:


> Vergleiche:
> 
> Es gibt immer _*einen *_Weg.
> Es findet sich immer _*ein *_Weg. (Feste Wendung, Redensart) <=> Ein Weg findet sich immer.
> 
> Beide Wendungen bedeuten pragmatisch das Gleiche und werden auch im Prinzip austauschbar verwendet. Wörtlich betrachtet gibt es einen kleinen Unterschied.



I see. Thank you very much! Hutschi


----------



## fabio407

Perseas said:


> I tried to find a link to that: 6. Reflexive Constructions as Substitutes for the Passive Voice | A Foundation Course in Reading German


Good. The reflexive "form" is used. The meaning is not reflexive. Got it.  It reinforces the conclusion I've got to. Many thanks! Perseas.


----------



## Hutschi

There exists the form:

"Es wird sich finden." -- A solution will emerge/ there will be a solution ...

I think, this is connected.

See also: Duden | finden | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft meaning b).


> zum Vorschein kommen
> BEISPIELE
> 
> das Vermisste hat sich doch noch gefunden
> [...]
> WENDUNGEN, REDENSARTEN, SPRICHWÖRTER
> 
> das/es wird sich alles finden (dafür wird es eine Lösung geben)


----------



## JClaudeK

fabio407 said:


> The meaning is not reflexive.


It depends on context! 

CF.: 


manfy said:


> Dieses Auto lässt sich reparieren.  (very idiomatic in German) It is possible to repair this car.
> BUT when trying to convey the same meaning for people:
> Mein Großvater lässt sich operieren. [with the meaning "My grandfather can be operated"]   (it is grammatical but practically unthinkable to say that)


----------



## fabio407

JClaudeK said:


> It depends on context!
> 
> CF.:



My mistake. I'd edit the reply to say that the reflexive "form" is used in this passive voice structure -- "not only" in sentences that convey the ideia of reflectiveness.


----------



## elroy

I’m surprised you found this puzzling, fabio, since _reflexive = passive_ is a hallmark of Romance languages:

_Se encuentra siempre un camino.
Il se trouve toujours un chemin.
Si trova sempre una via._

My active Portuguese is woefully negligible, but I know it works the same way in Portuguese.

As in the Romance languages, the reflexive doesn’t always have this meaning, but it can.  It’s much more common in the Romance languages than in German.


----------



## fabio407

elroy said:


> I’m surprised you found this puzzling, fabio, since _reflexive = passive_ is a hallmark of Romance languages:
> 
> _Se encuentra siempre un camino.
> Il se trouve toujours un chemin.
> Si trova sempre una via._
> 
> My active Portuguese is woefully negligible, but I know it works the same way in Portuguese.
> 
> As in the Romance languages, the reflexive doesn’t always have this meaning, but it can.  It’s much more common in the Romance languages than in German.



Hi! Elroy. I was just thinking about that.  In Brazilian Portuguese, and I guess the same applies in Portuguese from Portugal, that particle "se" -- that corresponds to "sich" -- is classified, when used in that structure, as "passive voice maker particle" (partícula apassivadora), not as a reflexive adjective pronoun.  The passive voice formed with that particle is classified as "syntetic passive voice", in opposition to the "analytical passive voice", more commonly used.

I've never studied profoundly the grammar of other Romance languages, so I can't say whether a similar classification applies to Spanish, French and Italian, concerning the sentences you've quoted as examples.

I guess this classification has been adopted in our grammar descriptive rules exactly because not necessarily the sentence to which the structures applies conveys the meaning of reflectiveness. That's why it was a bit hard for me to understand that passive voice structure in German in cases such as this one. But, as always, you all have helped me a lot here in the forum.   : )


----------



## Frantsi

Perseas said:


> _Dieser  Satz übersetzt  sich nicht!_
> This sentence cannot be translated. [or:] This sentence is untranslatable!



Hi, 

ich bin über dieses Beispiel gestolpert, das Perseas in #8 zitiert hat. Meiner Meinung nach ist der deutsche Satz nicht korrekt, weil ihm ein Modaladverbial fehlt – mit welchem er vermutlich immer noch kein Kunstwerk, aber womöglich akzeptabel wäre. Die im Englischen ausgedrückte Absolutheit  lässt sich aber mit der Konstruktion im Deutschen überhaupt nicht ausdrücken. Man sieht das am vorher zitierten Beispiel.



Perseas said:


> _Dieses  Buch liest sich leicht._
> This book can be read easily. [or:] This book is easy to read.



Er ist nur korrekt, weil das Modaladverbial »leicht« vorhanden ist. Meiner Ansicht nach nicht korrekt wären auch hier die absoluten Aussagen:

_*Dieses Buch liest sich.
*Dieses Buch liest sich nicht._

Das diskutierte Beispiel »etwas/ein Weg findet sich«, das auch ohne Modaladverbial verwendet werden kann, ist idiomatisch. Es gibt zwar Varianten: »etwas klärt sich/stellt sich heraus«, aber produktiv ist diese Konstruktion meines Erachtens nicht. Andere Bildungen nach diesem Muster brauchen ein Modaladverbial.

*Der Haushalt macht sich.
Der Haushalt macht sich wie von allein.
*Das Auto fährt sich.
Das Auto fährt sich super.


----------



## Hutschi

Frantsi said:


> *Dieses Buch liest sich.
> *Dieses Buch liest sich nicht.


Für mich ist nur der erste Satz falsch.
"Nicht" wirkt hier wie ein Modaladverbial.

Reihe:
Dieses Buch liest sich nicht.
Dieses Buch liest sich einfach nicht.
Dieses Buch liest sich schlecht.
Dieses Buch liest sich nicht besonders.
Dieses Buch liest sich gut.
Dieses Buch liest sich ausgezeichnet.

Ich würde die Form selten verwenden, kenne sie aber.
"Nicht" als pure Negation funktioniert aber wirklich nicht.

PS:
Ich denke, umgangssprachlich funktioniert:

Wie kommst Du zurecht?
Es macht sich.

(Der Kontext ist ja durch die Umstände bekannt.)

Formalsprachlich funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Für mich ist nur der erste Satz falsch.
> "Nicht" wirkt hier wie ein Modaladverbial.
> 
> Reihe:
> *-* Dieses Buch liest sich nicht.
> *-* Dieses Buch liest sich einfach nicht.
> Dieses Buch liest sich schlecht.
> *-* Dieses Buch liest sich nicht besonders.
> Dieses Buch liest sich gut.
> Dieses Buch liest sich ausgezeichnet.


Das sehe ich nicht so. 
Deine Sätze mit den Negationen (ohne adverbiale Ergänzung) klingen für mich absolut nicht idiomatisch. Sie schreien geradezu nach einer adverbialen Ergänzung!


----------



## Hutschi

Dann ist es wahrscheinlich eine regionale Sache. Interessant wären weitere Erfahrungen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Interessant wären weitere Erfahrungen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Dieses Buch liest sich nicht.


Wenn ich das lese, bin ich mir unsicher, ob ich es überhaupt verstehe, da es für mich so ungewöhnlich klingt. Bedeutet es einfach "Dieses Buch wird nicht gelesen"?
Man kann das "Reflexiv-Passiv" im Deutschen sicherlich nicht für jeden Passiv-Ausdruck verwenden. Ich finde, Frantsi könnte recht haben mit den Modaladverbialen.


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> Wenn ich das lese, bin ich mir unsicher, ob ich es überhaupt verstehe, da es für mich so ungewöhnlich klingt. Bedeutet es einfach "Dieses Buch wird nicht gelesen"?
> ...


Nein, denn dann wäre "nicht" die einfache Negation. Und bei dieser bin ich mit Claude einer Meinung.
Es bedeutet hier auch: Es ist unlesbar, weil es so schlecht ist. Man fängt an zu lesen und kommt immer wieder ins Stocken. Es fehlen der Lesefluss und die Lust.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Danke für die Erklärung, Hutschi. Darauf wäre ich allerdings nicht so schnell gekommen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Dieses Buch liest sich nicht.
> 
> 
> διαφορετικός said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ich das lese, bin ich mir unsicher, ob ich es überhaupt verstehe,
Click to expand...


Mir geht es genauso.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Dieses Buch liest sich nicht.


... erinnert mich an das Entschuldigungsschreiben einer Mutter: „Mein Sohn fühlt sich nicht”. Man weiß zwar ungefähr, was gemeint ist, aber Standarddeutsch ist das nicht.

Eike Christian Hirsch hat mal ein ganzes Kapitel über solche _Auslassungen _geschrieben*. Darin kamen völlig normale Äußerungen vor, wie:

Willst du noch?
Ich kann nicht mehr.
Er kann mit dem nicht.
Sie hat sich ziemlich angestellt.
[Der Fernsehkimi] war heute nicht besonders.
Das schätze ich nicht.
„Das Buch liest sich nicht” war aber nicht dabei. Habe ich so auch noch nie gehört. Ich würde es spontan als falsch bezeichnen, wenn es jemand so formulierte.

*_Deutsch für Besserwisser_, Hoffmann und Campe 1976


----------



## Hutschi

Es geht in die Richtung: Mein Sohn fühlt sich nicht.

Auch hier ist "nicht" keine einfache Negation, sondern funktioniert als Adverb.
Es führt aber auf eine Spur:

"Nicht wohl" -> nicht. Es ist eine Verkürzung.
"Nicht gut" -> nicht - ebenfalls.

Das ist eine Wortbildungsmethode in vielen Sprachen.

Über den standardsprachlichen Status weiß ich nicht genau bescheid.


----------

